# Blue heeler/Catahoula mix----Free



## NatureNut (Nov 7, 2012)

I have two blue heeler /catahoula mix puppies one male one female that are three months old free to a good home ...They are both black with just a little white on there chest ....all of there brothers and sisters were colored up and went like hotcakes but these two no one seems to want because of there solid color .....


----------



## oldways (Nov 7, 2012)

Those should be some smart dogs post them on dog hunting world If I was closer I'd take a look good luck


----------



## Plott Man (Dec 3, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## blueeyes1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you still have the dogs?


----------

